# Vintage Pens



## Mart (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey folks, I know this is a pen _turning_ forum but I figured someone might find this interesting.
Turning kits is still fun and I'm falling down the bespoke rabbit hole , too.  But along the way I discovered restoring vintage pens has it's rewards.  Cheap enough to find them in vintage/antique shops and after doing a lot of research before starting, they turn out ok.  And some of the same skills used for kit pens came in handy on this old Watermans Sky Writer.  It was pretty banged up, even had teeth marks on the barrel.  Disassembled, cleaned, polished, replace ink sac and it came out pretty good, and writes beautifully.
Amazing that you can still get parts for a 70 year old pen and bring it back to life.  I have a 100yr old Waterman lined up next.
Richard Binder's site and book paved the way.  Well worth the cost of the book. 
mart


----------



## magpens (Jun 15, 2021)

Very interesting !!

Thanks for posting !! . I remember having a pen like that at one time.

Would be nice to see with the cap off and placed near the barrel.


----------



## Mart (Jun 15, 2021)

Doh! Thanks, Mal.  Shoulda included that.  Stainless steel flex nib.  I didn't even tune it, after a good soaking and polishing it just works.


----------



## magpens (Jun 15, 2021)

@Mart

Thanks very much !!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice clean up job on this one.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jun 15, 2021)

A source for parts, supplies, and resources for vintage pens restoration. 





						Pentooling Home Page
					

Support and materials for collectors, repairers, and restorers of vintage writing instruments, particularly fountain pens but also Victorian dippers as well as vintage and newer ballpoints and mechanical pencils.  We are suppliers of Vintage Writing Instruments and tools / materials for their...



					pentooling.com
				



I was looking for polishing solutions and found this site after many searches with various keywords. Sharing the link in case it's useful for some


----------



## Mart (Jun 15, 2021)

That’s a great resource, Fred. Thanks for sharing that!
Mart


----------



## TDahl (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks Mart and Fred for sharing.


----------



## CjG78 (Jun 16, 2021)

Awesome Mart!


----------

